# AGA Convention Banquet Dress



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What do you wear to the Banquet? Is is business casual, come as you are attire? I need to know how to pack!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Come as you are.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

you fool! you single handedly ruined the banquet! 

Your automatic answer should have been, "Wear that little black dress you've been saving for special occasions."


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Sheesh Phil!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry.


----------

